# My Moth Fursona



## cyborgdeer (Mar 15, 2018)

This is my new fursona! Her name is Flora (Flo for short).
What do you think of her design? :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks great -- I like it!


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 15, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Looks great -- I like it!



Thanks!! I appreciate it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2018)

Very nice! The style reminds me of a certain animated show that I can't quite remember the name of... Oh well.
Good to see we have another bug in this forum, soon we can rise to rule the wor- I mean, _share_ the world, yes.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 15, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Very nice! The style reminds me of a certain animated show that I can't quite remember the name of... Oh well.
> Good to see we have another bug in this forum, soon we can rise to rule the wor- I mean, _share_ the world, yes.



Wooh!! Bug power!! xD


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking good! The face is reminding me a lot of Invader Zim


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 15, 2018)

Where is @Sarachaga 
I think you would want to meet this girl.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2018)

Procompy said:


> Looking good! The face is reminding me a lot of Invader Zim


*finger snap* that's it.


----------



## Alif (Mar 15, 2018)

This kinda reminds me of XJ-9's face, does it not look similar?


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 15, 2018)

Alif said:


> This kinda reminds me of XJ-9's face, does it not look similar?


Oh wow. I didn't even notice xD Haha.


----------



## Alif (Mar 15, 2018)

cyborgdeer said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even notice xD Haha.


NOW I see the Invader Zim posts, lol.  Within the My Life as a Teenage Robot community, there was a versus, "Who would win?" 
XJ-9 "Jenny" Wakeman vs. Invader Zim
They finally meet again.

Cool lookin' fursona though!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 15, 2018)

your sona is so cute!


----------



## virvil (Mar 15, 2018)

super cute! i love moths they're so underappreciated -w-


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello fellow moth 

Great design !


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

virvil said:


> super cute! i love moths they're so underappreciated -w-


Thanks! ^_^ And they so are.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> your sona is so cute!


Thank you! :3


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 16, 2018)

I wrote this in an old book.
_*
"Humanity is but moths -- forever gray but eternally attracted to the light."*_

Thought you might like it.  Best of luck to you and your moth


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

Procompy said:


> Looking good! The face is reminding me a lot of Invader Zim





Mewmento said:


> I wrote this in an old book.
> _*
> "Humanity is but moths -- forever gray but eternally attracted to the light."*_
> 
> Thought you might like it.  Best of luck to you and your moth


Ooh... That sounds so dramatic and deep. x3
And thanks!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 16, 2018)

cyborgdeer said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even notice xD Haha.



"You wouldn't like my body; it's all circuitry and metallic!"


----------

